# Copper Pipe Hangers



## mldarrell (Sep 6, 2013)

I need a less expensive pipe hanger that will do the same thing as the ones I have a link to below. The job is a missions hospital in an under developed part of Africa. This is a not for profit job and the budget is tight. Thanks is avance for any help. 

http.............


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Uni-strut ??


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

If plastic is an acceptable material to use for your job and the copper pipe isn't too big you can use a product from pipe-tyte. I'm sure it is less expensive then any Copper hangers.

http:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

All thread and split rings offset your lines and keep them low. The all thread could be scrap from overhead work so save scraps that would be a free cost anchors could be dropins or tap con Sammy's again this is standard material you would have on hand from overhead work. The rings for copper are fairly inexpensive this would be the only item you would have to purchase.


----------

